# Plans for January



## langroberte (Feb 3, 2015)

We will be moving to Auckland early Jan for 18 months. Wife already has a signed job offer. I will be on sabbatical and possibly working part time. We're looking to rent a small two bedroom place while we're there. Wife will be working in CBD. Daughter (5 years old) will be in school so we're looking for an area that has good schools. We'll be traveling most weekends, so we don't need a large place. We're thinking of renting an apartment in/near the CBD. Any recommendations? We also have a 2 year old son that we'll have in daycare 3 days a week. 

Also, trying to figure out our first steps when we arrive. 
1. Short term housing 
2. Open bank account
3. Cell phones
4. Buy used car
5. Long term housing
6. Register daughter for school
7. Find daycare for son

Did I miss anything?


----------

